# Eagle Ridge Golden Retrievers



## Kylewatson (Aug 31, 2017)

Eagle Ridge Golden Retrievers in Polk County are the worst!! Read through all the reviews on Yelp and Google. There is constant in-breeding and the dogs are very unhealthy. My wife and I purchased a puppy from them and he has been constantly sick for 6 months and then just died from a congenital heart failure. They will not refund the cost of the dog or the vet bills and refuse to even talk about the puppy. 2 other dogs from that litter have also passed away and we just came to find out he is still breeding both parents to sell unhealthy puppies to other un-suspecting people. Please DO NOT use this breeder they are awful and it is not worth the risk! 


Their dogs barely pass with fair hips, eyes, hearts and their COI is way too high. Please do yourself a favor and find another breeder.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Kylewatson said:


> Their dogs barely pass with fair hips, eyes, hearts and their COI is way too high. Please do yourself a favor and find another breeder.


Hello Kyle, 
I am so sorry for your loss. Your story is heartbreaking. I agree with you that this is not what I consider a good breeder nor would I every recommend them. 

I am not sure by that sentence what the issue with eyes and hearts are but I am guessing they were not tested which is part of the core four health certifications for breeding Goldens ethically. 

I do have to say though that Fair is a Normal rating from OFA. It is not barely passing. That would be like me declaring all people with 20/20 eye sight have just barely made it to good vision because there are people with better 20/15 and 20/10 vision. All three ratings; Fair, Good and Excellent are the 'normal' hip ratings from OFA. 

I do have to echo your last sentiment, finding a different breeder. It is exactly what I would say if a friend was asking my opinion. 

If you need it this forum has a great section for remembering our bridge babies. If you feel like sharing your pup's life with us, please start a thread.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. 
Florida has a lemon law- don't know how old your dog was, but do know clearances are spotty at Eagle Ridge, and puppies always available. If you got a puppy whose parents both had all 4 core clearances, that is pretty unusual. 
look into the lemon law. And follow through on it if it would apply to your situation.


----------



## Kylewatson (Aug 31, 2017)

*Thank you*

Thank you to you both that have replied. Unfortunately for us the lemon law does not cover us but we are continuing to hear more and more stories about how awful this breeder is on yelp. Please take a look and mark them as useful so others don't get hurt by this breeder. 

https://www.yelp.com/biz/eagleridge-golden-retreivers-polk-city 

As it turns out we were not the first and absolutely not the last so please tell anyone that mentions Eagle Ridge to STAY AWAY. 

My wife and I have gotten past the point of trying to sue Dennis with Eagle Ridge Goldens since we don't have any legal standings without the help of others affected but are hopeful we will find another reputable breeder who we could actually spend more time researching and get another loving Golden retriever. Do you have any recommendations near the Tampa Florida area?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Prism would be my choice in Florida.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

According to this, you do have a 1 year period where genetic defects are covered. I'm not sure if you had a necropsy performed or the vet actually diagnosed the cause of death as heart failure, but if so you'd be covered. https://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/lemon_fl.html


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

I have done a lot of research in our area( I am in the Tampa Bay area, too!) and have a sweet pup from an awful breeder(in Lakeland, Polk County)... With a lot of help from the forum, and researching on my own- theses are a lot in our area that seem to do an amazing job. 


Prism(Ocala area)
Magik(Central Florida)
Gemini(Brevard County- Rockledge specifically)
Snobird,(Ocala area)
Lakewood(Melbourne area)
Loralei...(Parrish area)
Jazzies (Brevard County- specifically Satellite beach)


I get these aren't right next door to us, but they're all within an arm shot and all have been either recommended on this forum, or to me specifically. Obviously, you'd still want to check to ensure everything is current... but these would all be on my list to consider if/when we add another golden to our family.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thread closed by request of OP.


----------

